# Kawasaki Vehicle Information Portal



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Kawasaki Vehicle Info Portal




*Note: If you are checking to see if your vehicle is affected by a recall, you must search by your VIN/HIN number. * 

For US model years *1996 - present*, the following information is available: 

Parts Diagrams
Specifications
Owners & Service Manuals (for purchase)*
Warranty Information, including information on any outstanding recalls.
*Note:* Warranty information is available ONLY if you search by VIN/HIN.


For US model years *1986 - present*, the following information is available: 

Parts Diagrams
Owners & Service Manuals (for purchase)*
Warranty Information, including information on any outstanding recalls.
*Note:* Warranty information is available ONLY if you search by VIN/HIN.

For model years *prior to 1986*, the following information MAY be available by using the Search by Model option: 

Parts Diagrams
Owners & Service Manuals (for purchase)*
*Kawasaki attempts to keep our Owners and Service Manual library as complete as possible. However some manuals may have sold out and are no longer available. Check your specific model for Owner�s and Service Manual availability.


----------



## thor (Apr 14, 2009)

Any ideas for the same info in canada as they won't ship to us from the US


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hmm im not finding anything like this on kawasaki.ca 
ill keep looking


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

What info are you looking for up here??


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mrdk1, your canadian neighbor, posted this link http://wwwapps.tc.gc.ca/saf-sec-sur/7/vrdb-bdrv/search/Search.aspx?lang=eng in another thread.


----------



## thor (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanx guys but i was looking for the canadian equivelent to the american kawasaki site that you can order manuals etc directly


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

we got all the manuals u need here


----------



## thor (Apr 14, 2009)

I didn't get an operators manual with my bike and stealership wants 60 bucks to order me one, also can't find one in the manuals section


----------

